# Wow! Moebius to release Monsters of the Movie Mighty Kogar



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks good.. but I am gonna build mine with a "Robot Monster" head.

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=21927


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Never would have guessed this one!!! Nice looking kit!
Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that came out of left field.

Good looking sclupt of the gorilla and I do like the idea of the alternative heads and the Deluxe version with Kathy Burns.

Gotta wonder if somewhere in the future is a Plan 9 behind the scenes kit...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wasn't April Fool's day around two weeks ago.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> Wasn't April Fool's day around two weeks ago.




That's what I was thinking. Completely bizarre model kit. 

If Moebius can sell these then surely some Harryhausen monsters could sell also.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Looks good.. but I am gonna build mine with a "Robot Monster" head.


That will be perfect for the "Robot Monster" I hope you post some pictures of your build, I may do the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not normally a figure guy, but the Bob Burns head makes this a must have. What an awesome idea to pay tribute to someone who's contributed so much to our hobby, and science fiction movie-dom in general.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I've been waiting for this announcement! I was actually going to do a "guy in a gorilla suit" resin release in 1/13 scale last year when Frank told me he was doing this kit so I canned my plans as he had the jump. It was the gentleman thing to do, and Frank has done so much for the hobby I did not hesitate to nix my plans.
Its going to be a great kit, and so wierd that we both had the same obscure idea! I'm starting to think Frank is telapathic or something!:tongue:
James


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I'm not normally a figure guy, but the Bob Burns head makes this a must have. What an awesome idea to pay tribute to someone who's contributed so much to our hobby, and science fiction movie-dom in general.


I couldn't agree more. Great concept, terrific execution, and a truly unique kit. From a certain point of view, it's almost like an inside joke that people who are unfamiliar with Mr. Burns won't get.

If only this was in scale with Polar Lights' Three Stooges kits--think of the possibilities!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Who/What is Kogar?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic tribute kit! and I believe a little collectors jem as well:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

spawndude said:


> Who/What is Kogar?


Do some research on Bob Burns. Kogar was the gorilla he played in TV shows and movies ()his gorilla suit). He also played Tracey the gorilla in the original Ghostbusters Saturday morning TV show. Monster Scene magazine had a great issue almost completely devoted to bob and what he's done a while ago - must reading!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> That's what I was thinking. Completely bizarre model kit.
> 
> If Moebius can sell these then surely some Harryhausen monsters could sell also.


I was thinking along the same lines. :thumbsup: What else can they sell, if well executed, from that and similar genres?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that people could pretend that it would be a human head transplanted on a gorilla body in a horrific experiment.That kit,with optional heads is so weird that it might just be popular.However,some of us might see it otherwise,like why not release any other kit that so many of us feel would be more popular and a better seller.Only time will tell.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> That's what I was thinking. Completely bizarre model kit.
> 
> If Moebius can sell these then surely some Harryhausen monsters could sell also.


You have to believe that negotiating the licensing with Bob is a hell of a lot cheaper than whoever would own the Harryhausen figures "pink slip"

but some crafty GK'er simply NEEDS to make a "robot monster" head. it's just a skull inside a diving helmet with some antennae.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> but some crafty GK'er simply NEEDS to make a "robot monster" head. it's just a skull inside a diving helmet with some antennae.


Unfortunately, it's not that easy.

If you read Bob's book IT CAME FROM BOB'S BASEMENT, he devotes an entire chapter to "Gorilla Man". One of things you learn is that the various ape actors (for lack of a better term) essentially custom crafted their own, individual Gorilla costumes and they were unique in appearance and had their own proprietary technology (like how to move the mouth or brow).

Kogar just doesn't look like the gorilla costume worn by George Barrows in ROBOT MONSTER. the differences are quite significant. This is particularly true in the chest/abdomen.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> I guess that people could pretend that it would be a human head transplanted on a gorilla body in a horrific experiment.That kit,with optional heads is so weird that it might just be popular.However,some of us might see it otherwise,like why not release any other kit that so many of us feel would be more popular and a better seller.Only time will tell.


Here's a case that reminds me of the original Polar Lights in its heyday. There were some subjects that Tom Lowe wanted to do because of his personal affinity with the subject/original Aurora kit. Some sold well, some didn't, but, well, it was HIS company, and he could do whatever he damn well pleased!
Bob has been a staunch supporter of all things monsters, scifi and model-rific. Besides being a cool addition to the Monsters of the Movies line as a "monster gorilla", what better way to acknowledge a living legend? I daresay that had this been 20 years earlier, we'd be seeing an "Ackermonster" tribute kit.
And while I haven't bought any of the "Monster Scenes" kits or re-releases, this one is on my "get" list!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Great concept, terrific execution, and a truly unique kit. From a certain point of view, it's almost like an inside joke that people who are unfamiliar with Mr. Burns won't get.
> 
> If only this was in scale with Polar Lights' Three Stooges kits--think of the possibilities!


Well, OTOH, it seems to be scaled to the Monster Scenes figures (note the re-purposed 'The Victim'), so as soon as the aftermarket cranks out a Robot Monster head, think of THOSE possibilities! Dr. Deadly Vs. Ro-Man!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Note this will not be a Monster Scenes kit.. but a Monsters of the Movies Kit.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

A FSJ Ackerman kit would be great, where would fandom be today without him?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Note this will not be a Monster Scenes kit.. but a Monsters of the Movies Kit.


Yes, and that's logical.

I only mention Monster Scenes because of what looks like a re-purposing of "the Victim' as that actress in the deluxe version of the Kogar kit.

Say, speaking of Ro-Man, there's another aftermarket possibility. The Billion Bubble machine! Resin or Photoetch. 

This could be fun.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

apls said:


> A FSJ Ackerman kit would be great, where would fandom be today without him?


I'd jump on that kit in a second as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> Well, OTOH, it seems to be scaled to the Monster Scenes figures (note the re-purposed 'The Victim'), so as soon as the aftermarket cranks out a Robot Monster head, think of THOSE possibilities! Dr. Deadly Vs. Ro-Man!


It does get me wondering about the percentages...how many modelers will get one to build with the Bob Burns head, how many will get one to build as Kogar, and so on.

For whatever reason, I've always liked these "old school" Hollywood gorilla suits, so I'd probably buy a case of the basic kits if I could afford it. I'll probably get one or two in addition to the Deluxe kit I've preordered; time will tell.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I myself was wondering why Frank didn't follow the mom creature with a repop of the mom wolfman. I think it would have sold just as well as the creech...hopefully this one should do well..

Z
*


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I got to see a bagged kit of the basic Kogar at Monsterpalooza last weekend! I was in the Airbrush Asylum that they offered on Friday and Terry Webb of AFM came in to say hi and had the bagged kit in his hand. I was hopping there were more around and was smoozing Frank but didn't find if there was a spare one lying around. Either that or Steve aka Cult was guarding them too well at the kid's Make N Take.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I was thinking along the same lines. :thumbsup: What else can they sell, if well executed, from that and similar genres?



It makes you wonder.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> You have to believe that negotiating the licensing with Bob is a hell of a lot cheaper than whoever would own the Harryhausen figures "pink slip"
> 
> but some crafty GK'er simply NEEDS to make a "robot monster" head. it's just a skull inside a diving helmet with some antennae.




That's true but maybe (and I stress maybe) Harryhausen kits would have much larger appeal to balance that out.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Wow, so Bob Burns finally gets the "resin" treatment! 

Very cool idea! Will have to buy one of these.

Fred
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Pretty sure this will be styrene.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

This is cool news!!!!!'

Mark Dean


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> It does get me wondering about the percentages...how many modelers will get one to build with the Bob Burns head, how many will get one to build as Kogar, and so on.
> 
> For whatever reason, I've always liked these "old school" Hollywood gorilla suits, so I'd probably buy a case of the basic kits if I could afford it. I'll probably get one or two in addition to the Deluxe kit I've preordered; time will tell.


I have 2 deluxe kits on order. One to build, and one to keep.
I plan on picking up at least 3 or 4 of the regular kits later after they are released.
That way I can build all the variations, and keep one sealed.
Probably end up getting more, when the aftermarket guys get done too.

As a big fan of Bob (both as a person, and for what he has done for the genre) I want to show as much support as possible.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

There is something I don't understand. This will be a cool kit and all but it would seem to have a limited audiance. Not sure about the profit potential on this one! In the past in the Moebius new kit request forum I asked about Voyage to the bottom of the Sea and Lost n Space figure kits and was told there would not be enough interest! Really? Mighty Kogar has a larger following than VTTBS or LIS? I guess I'm missing something! I'll buy this kit to support Moebius but in light of this release perhaps they should look at more of the requests that have been passed on by them in the past. 

I hope this kit sells like hotcakes... I really do! Perhaps the Robinson's and Captain Crane and Admiral Nelson need a second look ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I had a test shot in my hands yesterday and was blown away by the amount of detail on such a small kit. It has two gorilla heads open and closed mouth, beany with propeller and a Bob Burns head along with an optional half arm for multiple poses.Its a GREAT kit and was produced to honor one of the biggest monster kids out there...Bob Burns!:thumbsup:
I'll need a case of these and will get a couple of the deluxe ones as well.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Mighty Kogar has a larger following than VTTBS or LIS? I guess I'm missing something! I'll buy this kit to support Moebius but in light of this release perhaps they should look at more of the requests that have been passed on by them in the past.


No doubt that this is a function of what Moebius has told us in the past: The biggest expense in a kit is often the license. Then you have research and approval by the rights holder. I would imagine most studios have lawyers who's sole job is the squeeze as much as they can out of companies making licensed products...that's fair, it's free enterprise.

Imagine what kind of hoops Moebius has to jump through for an Ironman kit licensed by Paramount.

Bob Burns is long time collector, hobbiest and generally well-liked guy in the monster/sci-fi world. And he's well into his late 70's now. I doubt if he has a legal team on retainer to shake-down model makers. He's probably happy to have a tribute kit produced in his honor and I would assume he's happily cooperated with research info to make Kogar accurate.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd say go back and read my second post. And according to Frank there *is* interest in this kit beyond the Bob Burns tribute aspect.
Yea, I'll have to get a couple to do variations. Tracy with the beanie copter is a must for my desk at work!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

HabuHunter32 said:


> There is something I don't understand. This will be a cool kit and all but it would seem to have a limited audiance. Not sure about the profit potential on this one!


I think part of the reason this kit is being done, is because Frank wants the kit.
It's his company, so if he wants to see a kit of Bob in styrene, he will make one if finances are available to do it.
That, and I am sure there are few, if any licensing headaches to deal with.




> In the past in the Moebius new kit request forum I asked about Voyage to the bottom of the Sea and Lost n Space figure kits and was told there would not be enough interest! Really?


Maybe it wasn't enough interest to justify the headaches.
If the figures were not 100% accurate, then there would probably be a steady stream of complaints about things not being dead on.
Not to mention, which poses to use. (which could possibly be dictated by licensing)
Which would lead to even more complaints.
If they were accurate, then they would have to acquire licensing from the studio for the characters, as well as the actors (or their estates) for the use of the likeness.
Both of which would inflate the cost, and hence the final price of the product. As the price climbs the potential market shrinks. Instead of laying out the cash for an accurate set, modelers will buy cheap generic figures and make their own. 
As the market shrinks, the price has to climb just to be able to cover costs with a smaller amount of product.

Kogar - while obscure, has the advantage of there not being anything like it on the market.
Not even a garage kit.
If you want a Kogar, Tracy, Robot Monster, or Bob Burns kit, then you only have this as an option. And I think it will be a case of a lot of modelers not realizing they wanted the kit until it is available.
Bob has a lot of fans. Many of whom will buy this kit, just because they know he will get a little something from the sale of it. Even if they don't plan on building it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Taking into account the amount of grief Mobius has recieved in the past from members of this site it's a wonder they even read the kit request forum, much less put any stock in what you guys have requested. Kind of like punching your Best friend in the mouth ,then having the stones to ask him for a favor! Sorry fellas, they don't owe you squat! I hear Elvis works at the corner five and dime as a late shift fry cook !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> ...Bob has a lot of fans. Many of whom will buy this kit, just because they know he will get a little something from the sale of it. Even if they don't plan on building it.


You have just described me and the reason I'll be buying this kit.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

What Paulbo said! Hey, how many of us Club Moebius members received an email for test shots of Kogar for sale? How many are going to take advantage of it? :wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I ordered a test shot - be cool to have one. I'm with the others - a great Bob Burns fan. 
Steve


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Have one ordered too! Met Bob at one of the Mad Model Parties and asked him how Tracy was doing...he laughed and gave Tracy's familiar snort.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my test shot today - pretty cool kit!!!
Steve


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Wait until you see what's coming for conversions!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Steve, ya rascal! Hope there's a Ghost Busters base in the making! Received my test-sshot today...that is Bob Burns to the life, right down to his dimples!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about the release date for the limited edition/deluxe version of this kit (the one with the Kathy Burns head and Victim body)?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Best to ask Cult, as it's an exclusive that only he has.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I considered that but, after reading the posts on his website, it seems he's been busy trying to ship products he has recently resupplied, and I didn't want to bother him with something so insignificant. It's not that I'm impatient; I have preordered it and I just want to make sure a) I don't miss the "It's here, time to pay up" e-mail, or b) I actually receive that e-mail (a few times in the past when I've placed preorders, I was never notified the item was in stock and I missed out). Not a big deal, I was just curious.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I've 2 on preorder also.
I'll make sure and post here when I get my email.

Yeah, I do think he was pretty busy trying to get stuff out for the holiday.
And it doesn't hurt to give him some time to spend with his own family


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I received my "Pay up, sucker!" e-mail from Cult Thursday night, so he now has them in stock. Now all I have to do is grab a few of the "standard" kits and I'll be in hog heaven! :woohoo:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Couple of quick things on the release of this kit. It's not so much I wanted it, but others as well. Every person involved in the project did this for way below their normal asking price to see it get done. It really was an inexpensive project. Plus, how many people can pass up a guy in a gorilla suit?

For the LIS/VTTBOTS figures, I still don't think they would sell well enough to do them. I could be wrong, it has definitely happened before. But then again, isn't someone selling figures? I could have sworn someone was doing resin LIS figures? As far as costs, the preproduction end for 3-4 little figures in styrene would be equal, if not more, than costs on Kogar.

Very few things I would say absolutely not to, but if anything we'll reexamine after the 1/35 Pod and Chariot are out this year.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yay!
Paid for my preorder (and some other stuff) from Steve.
Can't wait to see the deluxe kit.

Still have to get the normal one as well.
I think at my last tally, I'm going to need about an even dozen of them.
Though I will spread out the purchase of those over a period of time.
Both to save my wallet some pain, and to spread the purchases around to a few different vendors.

And thank you Frank for making this kit happen.
It's one of my favorites. And I didn't even know I wanted it, until you announced it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> ...And thank you Frank for making this kit happen.
> It's one of my favorites. And I didn't even know I wanted it, until you announced it.


I wish I'd written that; it expresses my thoughts perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------

